# I hear a snigger



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know that there is more than the odd person on here who from time to time use Lavazza or similar beans. I am relegated to decaf only and am willing within reason, to try anything. A green bean importer who only does decaf told me to try the Illy decaf in the green tin as he really rated it.

Well, I have just opened my third tin and I have to agree. It has the sort of taste that appeals to me and is the equal of anything I have had from the usual suspects. So, if you want a decaf, want a stronger than normal but definitely not charcoal burnt decaf, try Illy.....I was surprised and so might you be


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

- to be honest - if it tastes great then why not


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I think Bowie titled a song for you!

(I mean Rebel Rebel.... not Laughing Gnome!!)


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Drewster said:


> I think Bowie titled a song for you!
> 
> (I mean Rebel Rebel.... not Laughing Gnome!!)


Surely you mean "lavazza Dance" put on your decaf and dance the blues ;-)


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

Heya mate, meant to tell you that I grabbed a bit of this and did enjoy it. They really are quite good!

We've been drinking lots of decaf recently, trying to pick a good one for the coming year. I had the best decaf of my life the other day. Unfortunately somebody has already bought the whole lot of green, but I managed to get a pic of the bag for next year.









Seems silly to snigger at decaf. Just another product for people who want it.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm drinking decaf at the minute. Just finished a cup of Dear Green and thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In milk, I would defy anyone to know that it was Illy.....really is good and for once, I do not say that lightly!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001EQ5BPS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

